# Público alvo



## Luispierlet

Alguém poderia me indicar qual é a traducão para o espanhol da expressão "Público alvo"

Obrigado
Javier


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Algo de contexto sería bienvenido. Pero creo que la traducción puede ser:
Público blanco, o público puro, o público inocente.


----------



## Luispierlet

marcoszorrilla said:


> Algo de contexto sería bienvenido. Pero creo que la traducción puede ser:
> Público blanco, o público puro, o público inocente.



Me parece que no es lo que estoy buscando, ya que eso que pregunto "Público alvo" se refiere al público que va dirigido una publicación


----------



## Tomby

Como já indicou o Luispierlet "Público-alvo" é um conjunto de consumidores composto para um determinado produto.
No marketing se estudam vários factores antes de mostrar à venda um produto. Por exemplo, dificilmente sugeriram um produto “de última geração” como um _videojogos_ para pessoas de mais de 70 anos porque o público-alvo é a mocidade. Igualmente, uma agência de viagens também não anunciará uma viagem arredor do mundo para pessoas, que desgraçadamente, não auferem o salário mínimo. O destino “desta viagem” são os multimilionários que são o "Público-alvo" desse produto. Esta é a minha opinião. Espero não estar errado. 
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## -Luciana-

olá Luispierlet! eu não conseguia me lembrar o que era "público alvo" mas o que Tombatossals escreveu eu acho que está certo. Na Argentina o "público alvo" é "target", é o termo que utilizam em Marketing e fica assim, em inglês.
Um abraço!


----------



## Juventude

Amigos
Vi en diversos sitios de España en Google el término "Público objetivo". Algo de "público target" también lo he visto.
Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## Loscar58

alvo = blanco = target


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Como já indicou o Luispierlet "Público-alvo" é um conjunto de consumidores composto para um determinado produto.
> No marketing se estudam vários factores antes de mostrar à venda um produto. Por exemplo, dificilmente sugeriram um produto “de última geração” como um _videojogos_ para pessoas de mais de 70 anos porque o público-alvo é a mocidade. Igualmente, uma agência de viagens também não anunciará uma viagem ao redor  do mundo para pessoas, que desgraçadamente, não auferem o salário mínimo. O destino “desta viagem” são os multimilionários que são o "Público-alvo" desse produto. Esta é a minha opinião. Espero não estar errado.
> Bom fim-de-semana!


Recentemente eu traduzi para "público blanco". recordo-me de haver feito uma pesquisa no Google à época....
Espero ter ajudado.

Sds,


----------



## Moixe

En MKTG también lo he leído como "*Mercado Objetivo*".

Agora, no futebol, em espanhol, "*Publico Albo*" ou "*Hinchada Alba*" (com B) sería a torcida do Colo-Colo do Chile


----------



## Ediroa

Buscando "alvo" por otros motivos, he encontrado "público alvo" como _público destinatario_.

Por si a alguien le sirve en el futuro.


----------



## Naticruz

Luispierlet said:


> Alguém poderia me indicar qual é a traducão para o espanhol da expressão "Público alvo"
> 
> Obrigado
> Javier


 
¡Hola!

Confirmo la exposición de Tombatossals. *Público alvo*, consideradas sus características, es exactamente aquél al que se destina un determinado producto.

Creo que en español, también como ya ha sido sugerido, se traduce por *Público blanco. *Puedesverlo aquí .

Me temo que el enlace no va a funcionar, así hice el colaje de lo importante. Se trata de una conferencia.
*Público-alvo*

Presidentes, vice-presidentes, superintendentes, diretores de empresas dos setores privado e público, e executivos das áreas: Planejamento Estratégico, Marketing, Recursos Humanos, Responsabilidade Social, Administrativa, Financeira, Comunicação Corporativa, Operações, Vendas,  (....)
Devido ao caráter internacional do evento:
Todas as atividades programadas serão acessíveis a participantes de língua portuguesa, espanhola e inglesa;
(....)

Mejores saludos


----------



## MCV

Luispierlet said:


> Alguém poderia me indicar qual é a traducão para o espanhol da expressão "Público alvo"
> 
> Obrigado
> Javier



Javier,
Em estudos de pesquisa de mercado tenho visto esta expressão com um anglicismo junto "TARGET DEL ESTUDIO".

At.,
Marcia


----------



## Sintagma

Hola!

... y qué tal si fuera "público meta", ya que sería un público determinado, específico, al que se le destina algo en concreto...

Hasta pronto!


----------



## airosa

Perdónenme mi atrevimiento, pero me parece que "público destinatario" suena más natural, sobre todo tratándose de una publicación. Claro que puedo equivocarme...


----------



## Mangato

De acuerdo con airosa. 
Vean la traducción recomendada


----------



## Belzinha

Preciso traduzir público alvo ao espanhol. Agradeço se puderem me ajudar
Belzinha


----------



## Tomby

Veja este link, por favor.
TT.


----------



## jcr.meta

Público objetivo.

Tiene buena frecuencia de uso y el significado es igual. Yo lo he visto en muchas disciplinas: marketing, publicidad, traducción, periodismo, etc.

Espero haberte ayudado ;-)


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí en los estudios de _marketing_, se suele utilizar preferentemente *público destinatario*. _Target public_, también es una expresión que utilizan permanentemente aquellos que presumen de MBA


----------



## coquis14

Acá se conoce como "público meta".

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Encontrei este link: http://www.blogtv.com.mx/MarketeirosRede.aspx de uma página do México.

..."¿Ya imaginaste poder participar de una charla entre lanzadores de las tendencias (publishers) y los formadores de la opinión (*público-blanco*) de su segmento? Pues eso, su campaña publicitaria podrás mezclarse con el actual..."

Depois de todas as respostas e opiniões, termino por acreditar que, dependendo do páis/região a que se destina, poderia ser usada qualquer destas opções.


----------



## cpamef

También se dice directamente DESTINATARIOS.

Saludos!


----------



## Dianette

¡ Hola !

También podría decirse "CLIENTES POTENCIALES"

¡ Cordiales saludos !


----------



## Frenesie10

Hola, porque no nos dices de donde eres, o de que país es la traducción. Ya que como viste el español es muy variado, y tiene muchísimos términos dependiendo de la región. Particularmente no creo que sea público blanco, nunca lo he escuche jamás, por lo menos en el sur de Latinoamérica. Cuidado con los guiones, el guión español no tienen el mismo significado que el guión portugues. Un saludo.


----------



## dprako

Luispierlet said:


> Alguém poderia me indicar qual é a traducão para o espanhol da expressão "Público alvo"
> 
> Obrigado
> Javier


 
Hola, Javier... la mejor traducción sería público meta o lector meta cuando se trata de textos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hace poco leí en unos artículos sobre semiótica de la publicidad la expresión "*público diana*" en español.


----------



## Dianette

Bueno, solo para recapitular y dejar algo más concreto:

PÚBLICO ALVO en portugués puede ser traducido al español como:

Términos más usados (en América Latina):

Mercado objetivo 
Público destinatario 
Clientes potenciales

Términos menos usados:

Público blanco / público meta 

Términos usados (en España)
público target
público objetivo

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## arc_en_ciel

En el Termcat, un diccionario de neologismos online en que se puede buscar en castellano, catalán e inglés (y a veces francés y alemán) he encontrado esto:

_ca_ públic objectiu, n m
_ca_ grup objectiu, n m    _sin. compl._
_es grupo objetivo_
_es público objetivo_
_en target_
_en target audience_
_en target group_
_Conjunt de persones al qual es dirigeix una acció de comunicació.


_A parte, he encontrado esto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercado_objetivo


Por tanto me parece que la traducción de *público-alvo* puede ser *público objetivo*, _mercado objetivo_, _grupo objetivo_ o _mercado meta, _pero el primero es el más común, según he visto en internet.


----------



## cordobes82

Gostei mais de "público destinatario". Acho que é bem entendível e correto. Já em textos muito técnicos, você vai encontrar muito "target", como falaram antes. Mas eu como defensor do português e espanhol sem excesso de anglicismos, lhe sugeriria colocar "público destinatario" mesmo.


----------



## Sabinero07

*Segmento*,  "target" es producto de esa anglomanía de decir cosas en inglés (al menos en nuetro país) que están perfectamente bien nombradas en el español,  y sobretodo en carreras como Marketing (¿Comercialización?)


----------

